# Completely new to bow fishing



## Enyalius11 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys, 

i'm going to find some literature on this soon but figured i could ask here as well. that being said, please excuse any novice questions. so i live pretty close to Morgan Falls Park
 in Sandy Springs and my fam is near Lake Lanier. I want to get into bow fishing but am on a tight budget due to other activities (bow hunting, knives, guns, girlfriend) so with that in mind. is it possible for a compound bow to double for land and sea? I have a bear legion at 69# and i'm thinking that's going to be way over kill. i might find something under $200 on craigslist. is the reel and arrow the only difference between a land and sea rig? anything i should consider when starting out?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 26, 2014)

Discovery 2 is best bang for buck. Less than 200 new


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2014)

Any old "round wheeled" bow will do to get you started. You only want to shoot 25-35 lbs. Any more and you'll spend all night struggling to pull your arrow out of the bottom of the lake, not to mention the fact you'll be taking hundreds if not thousands of shots.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 26, 2014)

^michael is a top notch guide also. Should do a trip with him so he can show you the ropes.


----------



## Burton (Mar 28, 2014)

I gave $25 for my bow on craigslist.  There are plenty for sale under $100, you just need to find one that goes down to that range of 25-35#.  To get my bow setup, I spent $25 on bow, $25 on reel, $4 on reel seat and arrow rest, and $20 on 2 arrows and string for a total around $75.  Then there is the generator, lights, boat?  You can spend as much as you like there.  The right time of year and the right lake, you can fish in the daytime - but night is best.


----------



## Enyalius11 (Mar 28, 2014)

awesome notes gents, thanks for the tips!


----------



## henryc (Mar 29, 2014)

One thing you need to know is that bowfishing is illegal above Morgan Falls Dam (Bull Sluice). That is considered national park property and you cannot fish with a bow anywhere up there. Just an FYI since you are a novice.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 6, 2014)

Wish I would have looked here last night I was struggling to find someone to go fishing with me . If you have the money then the best cheapest setup is a Discovery 2 with a Muzzy bowfishing kit.. this setup can be found for around 300 and you have everything you need minus the Boat. lol If you have any questions you can call me 770 540 0 two 8 one  or pm me. Travis


Disco 2 about 179
Muzzy kit about 80-100


----------

